# Куда обратиться с грыжей в Москве из региона



## Vichok (11 Май 2010)

Добрый день!
Прошу совета всех знающих людей, подскажите, куда лучше обратиться в Москве с грыжей поясничного отдела человеку с дальнего востока? 
Мама приезжает на время отпуска в Москву, чтобы проконсультироваться по поводу своего недуга. В регионе нехватка врачей впринципе, неговоря уже об их профессианализме. На компьютерную томографию послали только благодаря настойчивости с нашей с тороны, где и выявили грыжу. До этого ничего не находили, ставили остеохондроз. Лечение - обезбаливающие. ЛФК не назначали.
Жалобы на сильные боли не только в пояснице но и в шейном отделе (в приступы не может ходить), отдает в руку (не может поднимать предметы), в ногу, бывают приступы сильной головной боли (лежала в стационаре по этому поводу). 
Ходила на "растяжки" позвоночника (за ноги) к мануальному терапевту (по собственной инициативе). Сложно сказать, что наблюдался однозначно положительный эффект. Однако врачи не могут даже сказать показан или противопоказан данный метод в данном случае.
*Хотелось бы понять в принципе как лечиться, т.к. местные врачи по этому поводу не могут сказать ничего определенного. *
Хотелось бы также узнать, применяются ли методы Лазерной вапоризации и Лазерной реконструкции дисков, на сколько это эффективно.

*Вот диагноз:*

Спиральная компьютерная томография
Дата рождения 1962
Дата исследования 05-05-2010

Область исследования: поясничный отдел позвоночника

Исследование проведено по программе SpineRoutine, толщина томографического слоя 3,0 мм, инкремент реконструкции 1.0 м. Обработка данных с построением MPR и VRT реконструкции. Контрастное усиление: не проводилось. ЭЭД = 4,97 м3в

Протокол
Получены изображения на уровне тел позвонков L1-S1.
Обнаружено «С» образное искривление поясничного отдела позвоночника с дугой вправо, в вершине: межпозвонковый диск L2-L3 и с углом искривления 7 градусов. Межпозвонковые диски L1-L2 и L2–L3 без изменений. В межпозвонковом диске L3-L4 обнаружены двухсторонняя дорзально-фораминальная протрузия до 0,22 см с умеренной компрессией спинного мозга. В Межпозвонковом диске L4-L5 имеется правосторонняя парамедиальная грыжа до 0,5 см с компрессией спинного мозга. Межпозвонковый диск L5-S1 снижен по высоте с наличием дрозальной протрузии до 0,21 см без признаков компрессии спинного мозга.

Заключение:
Остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника.
Правосторонняя парамедиальная грыжа в межпозвонковом диске L4-L5 c компрессией спинного мозга. Двухсторонняя дрозально-фораминальная протрузия в межпозвонковом диске L3-L4 с умеренной компрессией спинного мозга. Сколиоз ПОП 1 (первой) степени).

Спасибо за любую информацию, 
очень надеемся на дельный совет.


----------

